# Состояние после дискэктомии L4-L5, прошу комментарий специалистов



## Annapa (10 Мар 2016)

Доброго веремени суток! Прошу помощи специалистов форума, помотреть снимки MRT. Краткая суть проблемы : 9/10/2014 ,была сделана микродискэктомия L4-L5. Итого - год и 5 месяцев я хожу по врачам, 4 раза была в санатории, хожу на массаж, лечебную физкультуру, сама дома тоже делаю комплекс упражнений. Болит левая нога, бедро, иногда отдает в колено, болит "хвост", ночью сводит ногу судорогой. По утрам болит спина с обоих сторон, пока не расхожусь, не постою в душе минут 20 не отпускает. Ну и все мои мемуары  тут https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22921/


----------



## La murr (10 Мар 2016)

*Annapa*, Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Annapa (15 Мар 2016)

Жду, жду.... стою в очереди  можно я напомню о себе?


----------



## dr.dreval (16 Мар 2016)

Annapa написал(а):


> Доброго веремени суток! Прошу помощи специалистов форума, помотреть снимки MRT. Краткая суть проблемы : 9/10/2014 ,была сделана микродискэктомия L4-L5. Итого - год и 5 месяцев я хожу по врачам, 4 раза была в санатории, хожу на массаж, лечебную физкультуру, сама дома тоже делаю комплекс упражнений. Болит левая нога, бедро, иногда отдает в колено, болит "хвост", ночью сводит ногу судорогой. По утрам болит спина с обоих сторон, пока не расхожусь, не постою в душе минут 20 не отпускает. Ну и все мои мемуары тут https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22921/


Покажите снимки до операции и *все* после.


----------



## AIR (16 Мар 2016)

> Ну и все мои мемуары тут


Потратил время, прочитал все одиннадцать страниц.. Это не мемуары, а какие то посиделки на завалинке... Ни подробных жалоб до и после операции,  даже размеров удаленной грыжи нет. .


Annapa написал(а):


> Прошу помощи специалистов форума, помотреть снимки MRT.


Снимки конешно хорошо, но лучше смотреть саму пациентку. . Хотя и так скажу предварительно. ..  терзают меня смутные сомнения  в необходимости сделанной операции.. Судя по всему с самого начала имеются проявления укорочение левой пояснично-подвздошной мышцы,  а позже и квадратной мышцы поясницы справа. ....  Ни диагностики, ни лечения в этом направлении не проводилось, вот и нет эффекта и проблема постепенно прогрессирует..


----------



## Annapa (16 Мар 2016)

Посиделки на завалинке -это да,,это я люблю ))Да фиг с ним, что там было до операции,  грыжа была 7мм,   лет 10 наверное, когда прихватило так, что не могла встать на ногу и спать, пошла на операцию. Что сделано, то сделано.  Что сейчас делать? Делаю гимнастику и массаж, пью нейромедин. Все надоело....

По поводу " посмотреть пациентку" ...а как к вам попасть?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Мар 2016)

Можно и не ходить к врачу.
Только хвост, это копчик, это на осмотр врача и на рентген, МРТ и блокаду.
Судороги ноги, это на осмотр врача и на ЭНМГ и на УЗИ вен.
Болит левая нога до колена, это от артроза и трохантерита до спазма грушевидной и ягодичной мышцы и это на осмотр врача. и на рентген, и УЗИ ТБС.
Боли по утрам, так это спондилоартроз (что часто и бывает после операции если неправильно себя вести и делать гимнастику), так это на осмотр врача или на диагностическую блокаду.
Можно и не к врачу, можно и на обследование.
Лучше и к врачу и на обследование, им назначенное.
Кстати, что в анализах?


----------

